# Trying the get Stevie Ray's Cold Shot Vibratone sound with a Univibe



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Trying to get Stevie Ray's Cold Shot Vibratone sound with a Univibe*

Hi Guy's!

Today,... I was noodling around trying to get Stevie Ray's Cold Shot
underwater sound with a vibe .
The I-phone didn't give all the sparkle cleans I had in the
room and was overloading but believe me when I say it sounded awesome !
Sorry for the poor recording ,.............just wanted to share what you can do with a Univibe's vibrato.
Also ,my Strat is loaded with SD little 59's ,....not the best for this kind of tone but they did good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6QcpUqU-tc


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, a bit of clipping from the phone, but it sounds nice Lou!

Nice playing and you can really get the "vibe". 8)

Which vibe, is it an original?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one. Good playing.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's Guy's !!.........I appreciate but a little disappointed
that the sound I heard in the room didn't get into the recording ......Oh well !!
I guess that, instead of buying another pedal ,I should buy something to record with !!...........Any suggestions ??

The vibe is an old Roger Mayer Supervibe handwired by the man himself ,It was a rackmount unit
and only a few were made , I think Robin Trower had one ,...but I'm sure that a Fulltone ,Sweetsound ,Castledine ,Drybell etc... would work out great !

The important thing is to dial the right amount of intensity and speed , not 100% accurate but Honest !

It's all about having fun !!........................and by the way , It's nice to be here !!!


Lou


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an Ubervibe from Retroman fx.
The large wheel on the side to adjust the speed is a pretty cool feature on that pedal.

There's a ton to tweak on that pedal too.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I have an Ubervibe from Retroman fx.
> The large wheel on the side to adjust the speed is a pretty cool feature on that pedal.
> 
> There's a ton to tweak on that pedal too.


Do you have the Chorus and Vibrato option on your vibe ?
I used the vibrato side of the vibe .


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, option of either. 
I find myself using the chorus option more on the UV, it seems similar, but a bit more lush.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Yes, option of either.
> I find myself using the chorus option more on the UV, it seems similar, but a bit more lush.


I always used the Chorus on the vibe and never the vibrato but the vibrato work's great on this song .


Lou


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*For recording I use a Tascam iXZ*

It's tiny and it goes right into your phone for use with the camera.

I have a couple of video's demoing some pedals if you want to here. The whole video was recorded and edited in my iphone.

Boring alert though: they were only made to sell the pedals, so nothing flashy.

Let me know and I'll dig up the links.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Always thought Stevie used a Leslie. Whatever, I DO know that playing through a Leslie nails that Texas vibrato!

There are smaller Leslie cabs around. You don't need the amp - just the rotating assembly. Treat the unit as an extension speaker. I've also made up foot switches, taking a lamp dimmer to set the slow speed to the minimum that will keep the Leslie turning. That seems to be a sweet spot.

Wlld Bill


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

*adcandour*

I have a couple of video's demoing some pedals if you want to here.


Yes I would love to hear what it can do !!..........Thank's !

Lou
........................................................................................

Wild Bill

Always thought Stevie used a Leslie

I think it was done with a Fender Vibratone and maybe also Leslies in shows but not sure
or both in the sudios but I know the Vibratone was a big part of it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I could have sworn I replied. 

Here is a couple of vids entirely made using only a $60 mic, iXZ, and an iphone (using iMovie). You'll notice that there is no clipping or unintentional distortion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD-IWMm3RgQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oga7zOyC63k


This is how I'd love to sell all my pedals. These two are a tough sell, but people bought them pretty quickly, aha.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I could have sworn I replied.
> 
> Here is a couple of vids entirely made using only a $60 mic, iXZ, and an iphone (using iMovie). You'll notice that there is no clipping or unintentional distortion:
> 
> ...



Gee's !!!................How the hell can you make such nice video's like this ??,..........I'll have to make some home works !

Thank's for the input on the ixz !!..............Your Shannon sounded good and creamy ,any reason why you sold it ?

Lou


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Gee's !!!................How the hell can you make such nice video's like this ??,..........I'll have to make some home works !
> 
> Thank's for the input on the ixz !!..............Your Shannon sounded good and creamy ,any reason why you sold it ?
> 
> Lou


Hey Lou - it's all iMovie. Just drag, drop, squeeze, and pinch. Same way I make love.... (and both only take about 2 minutes)

I'm going to look for the android equivalent soon, since I don't have an iPhone any more. 

I also have something that attaches to a mic stand that holds your phone or tablet, so you can easily get the shots you want.

I got rid of the shannon, cause it was a one-trick pony. It was very difficult to dial in different _useable_ tones.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

SRV did use a Uni-Vibe Univox FM-No 49.5.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Same way I make love.... (and both only take about 2 minutes)


Only two minutes !!..................Give me a call if you need help !!!....lol


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Hey Lou - it's all iMovie. Just drag, drop, squeeze, and pinch. Same way I make love.... (and both only take about 2 minutes)
> 
> I'm going to look for the android equivalent soon, since I don't have an iPhone any more.
> 
> ...


Did you see this one today on the opening page ,
they say it's under $100.

http://tascam.com/product/dr-40/


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds good, louis!!

you can pick up old leslie cabs cheap sometimes...I know a guy in Louisiana that couldn't give two away!! had to throw them out. too far for me to drive


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Did you see this one today on the opening page ,
> they say it's under $100.
> 
> http://tascam.com/product/dr-40/


I actually saw it earlier yesterday (I think GC posted it). 

I've owned something similar that I bought from moog (it was around $500 and "high end"), but it wasn't that great. For me, this unit would simply complicate my process. Does it attach to a video recorder to supplement the sound quality?

If you want to demo sounds with video, I'm not sure this would be the easiest. The iXZ is literally plug and play (after quickly adjusting your levels).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I Use http://tascam.com/product/im2/ 
It's the Tascam IM2 

eBay $40 incl shipping. 

This song was done completely with the iPhone + GarageBand + IM2 mic 

Www.soundcloud.com/hearts-and-minds/how-many-times


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> I Use http://tascam.com/product/im2/
> It's the Tascam IM2
> 
> eBay $40 incl shipping.
> ...


The sound quality was great - even compared to much more expensive units, but if you were to make a video (similar to the one in the OP), can it do that?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Is designed to work well with the video iPhone programs.


----------

